# Really discouraged now about D3



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

First of all let me say I really like the D3. I see it's potential. However, I feel like this phone is going to get skipped over by the developers in favor of the Bionic. I think I am going to make a move and get a Bionic.


----------



## oo- (Sep 13, 2011)

it prolly will get skipped for the most part cause it's only 3g capable and rather sluggish stock, the only thing i think the only thing you will actually see is a couple stable rom's ported over from other moto devices with no new development for it, it was already outdated the day it came out, definitely go for the bionic i guess, but i would recommend other manufacturers at the moment


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the same phone as the bionic with a keyboard instead of 4G. P3droid just said that clockwork mod is working on D3 and an install method will be here for us shortly. That means roms will follow.

Anything that is made for the Bionic will be easily ported to D3.


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Got the bionic!


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

So you gave up your keyboard for 4g...LOL

Have fun now


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

The irony of this thread on this day....


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

We just got clockworkmod like an hour ago... fail.


----------



## sirgaspar (Jun 24, 2011)

It seems like the Bionic is still getting all the attention though.

"CMR running on the Bionic! Oh and by the way it ran on the D3 first, but who cares right?"

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Who cares? Both phone have developers working on them.

The Bionic just lucked out to have nearly identical hardware as the D3, it's had all its progress paved for it by the D3 dev's.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

CVPCS has a present coming....


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

If y'all need me, I will be in bionic section...lol.


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

By the way, the wifey has the D3...so may be seeing you guys a lot after all


----------

